

Mobile developer? Understand sources of network latency - chetanahuja
http://www.research.att.com/articles/featured_stories/2011_03/201102_Energy_efficient

======
chetanahuja
For mobile-web developers, there's not much you can do directly to influence
how the browser behaves (the browser devs on the other hand, can do a lot
better). But for native devs, there are some good, actionable recommendations
on there.

